
Denver to begin painting designated scooter parking - stephencoyner
https://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/local-news/denver-to-begin-painting-designated-scooter-parking
======
psalminen
I live in Denver and these have been really great for getting around the city.
As long as the city does not end up requiring a rider to park them in these
spots, it seems for the best. It's definitely nice to see the city trying to
support these companies.

